# HarryCulo sends me some Florida Sunshine!



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had the distinct pleasure of meeting Al in person this month at the MMHIII in sunny Florida, and had some wonderful conversation and some great debate. Al is truly a great BOTL, and meeting him was one of the highlights of my trip.

Just to make sure our meeting was not soon forgotten, Al knocked me down with a fiver of super smokes to bring a little Florida sunshine to the frigid world that is Chicago these days!

Ashton VSG
'99 Partagas Lusitania
'01 Vegas Robania Unicos
'00 Punch RS#11 
'06 Montecristo #4

Never let it be said that Al doesn't make good on his threats...Al, I can't thank you enough for the great smokes and for brightening up a dreary day! I look forward to our next herfing opportunity, thanks for helping make that such a blast too...and congrats on raising such a great young BOTL in Tico!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Way to go Al :tu Enjoy the gars Admiral.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

wow what a hit!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm laughing because you got something some a hair culo. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Excellent warmth bomb!! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL Hit Al!!!!!!! Enjoy them Tom!!!!! Know that we are waiting for the next Herf!!!!!


Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice job Al!!!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome hit! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Al's bombing again??? Oh Sh*t!! :hn

Great hit from one of the best to one of the best!! :tu


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

........ and the little ant said "yeah baby, take it all"


Hey you brought that on yourself. Hitting my with an uppercut like that, and in front of my kid!! You deserve it, brother. That Tabi still has me week in the knees. The butt is still in the ashtray so I can look at it and bring back memories. I don't even think I'll throw it away. I'll probable give it a full military style burial, complete with a 21-gun salute.


Great meeting you Tom, enjoy the smokes. :tu :ss



ps Take my advise, you really should start working out. Start small, maybe 5lb dumbells, and in no time you'll see results. :BS


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Alright, who woke Al up :hn :r

Nice hit :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Al's bombing again??? Oh Sh*t!! :hn
> 
> Great hit from one of the best to one of the best!! :tu


:r
If you only really knew.

Nice hit there on Tom, Al.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> If you only really knew.


That doesn't sound good!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

WTG Al, always good to see someone give the hog some love


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit on the Admiral, Al!!:tu:tu


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

great hit! pretty soon Tom is going to have to be in a wheelchair from losing his legs from cigar bombs! again with no picture... getting lazy Tom...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> ........ and the little ant said "yeah baby, take it all"
> 
> Hey you brought that on yourself. Hitting my with an uppercut like that, and in front of my kid!! You deserve it, brother. That Tabi still has me week in the knees. The butt is still in the ashtray so I can look at it and bring back memories. I don't even think I'll throw it away. I'll probable give it a full military style burial, complete with a 21-gun salute.
> 
> ...


First you bomb me, then you make me spit my coffee through my nose! :r

Thanks Al!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I can feel the ice melting from the heat now.

Nice hit there.:ss


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Enjoy the smokes Tom :tu

P.S. were not done with you either.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice hit on a very deserving BOTL. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Enjoy the smokes Tom :tu
> 
> P.S. were not done with you either.


Hey now!!! :hn :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Enjoy the smokes Tom :tu
> 
> P.S. *were not done with you either*.





icehog3 said:


> Hey now!!! :hn :r


:tg and you thought you safe :r

I'll have my pic of you holding that flag :r

Ron


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> :tg and you thought you safe :r
> 
> I'll have my pic of you holding that flag :r
> 
> Ron


Come to Chicago when it warms up, we will raid my humidor, and _I_ will get a picture _of you _wearing the white flag as a thong, Ron.  :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Come to Chicago when it warms up, we will raid my humidor, and _I_ will get a picture _of you _wearing the white flag as a thong, Ron.  :r


:r:r:r:r:r:r

Didn't need that mental image, but....


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Come to Chicago when it warms up, we will raid my humidor, and _I_ will get a picture _of you _wearing the white flag as a thong, Ron.  :r


I would be wearing it because I will NOT wave it :r

I have a SPECIAL Gift for the next time you come down here. She already said she wants her "Some of that" in her own words!!!!!!

PM me your e-mail addy and I'll set it up

Ron

P.S. She may be too old for you though, she's 28 !!!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice hit Tom and WTG Culo!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Great hit, Al! Where ya been by the way?!?!?!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I would be wearing it because I will NOT wave it :r
> 
> I have a SPECIAL Gift for the next time you come down here. She already said she wants her "Some of that" in her own words!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Maybe she can make me wave the whiter flag Ron!!  :r 

PM sent, with pleasure...thanks Brother.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe she can make me wave the whiter flag Ron!!  :r
> 
> PM sent, with pleasure...thanks Brother.


Got it!!! She's been asking for it to send you pics :tu

Ron


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Got it!!! She's been asking for it to send you pics :tu
> 
> Ron


Wah Wah Wee Wah!!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

walking on sunshine... whoaa-ohhhhh... :tu


----------

